# wildlife waterholes for deer hunting



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

has anyone on here ever had one of these put in or have ideas about installing one? thinking on putting one on my property in guernsey co to improve the deer hunting . i have read they work very well in early season and during the rut ! if so let me know thanks bob


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

On my buddies land they have an old mine shaft that was filled and has sunk over the years. It holds water in the spring and summer and the deer hit it hard, especially when we are in July and August. But once the season opens they tend to hit it less.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

They work. We have dug 4 of them. Even when theres a creek 100 yards away they will use a waterhole.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We have 140acres in Perry Co, 1/2 wooded other is prarie grass/meadow it has two ponds about 2 acres each with a stone twp road running diagonaly thru it and a full season ( Monday )creek. Even with the creek and ponds, every rain puddle you find on the property, especially along the road is always full of tracks. It almost seems like they get a rush out of the mud oozing between hoves.......?


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i put one in this spring and the deer are tearing it up.check out the other deer water hole post i got the idea from a tom indbro


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I have hunted over a waterhole for the past 3 years and have taken a deer every year while hunting over it. Like you said the best time is early season and rut, deer can go for a long time without food, but theyve just gotta drink. I went as far as putting a permanent tower blind the and cover it up with camo netting I got from the military. What I have learned from hunting over water, deer are more likely to come to water in the evening after a long hot day versus in the morning after a cool night. Either way you cant go wrong, hunting over water is prolly one of the best attractants in my mind. Good Luck!!!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

boo sounds like a good idea with the tower blind. how high do you have the blind set at? and did you build it out of wood or metal? i have seen those brkts. they make to set on 4x4s post.


----------



## shootinslugs (Aug 11, 2011)

Was doing some scouting today on public area and came across one of these. I am guessing it was man made as it was located under a tree, however, there were few trees near by that were suitable for a stand. including the one it was under. There were tracks all through and around it. The standing water was gone but still plenty of mud. It appeared as if the deer were playing in it. Must be affective.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I aquired a old smoke shack that was 4ftx8ft, so I cut it in half and framed in the one wall, put on a door and put vertical windows in it with plexiglass. I then built a frame 5ftx5ft standing 5 ft tall with 6x6 post as my corner post and 2x6's and my top decking and braces. The blind itself stands probably 9ft. I actually just got it all put up and it looks great. I am only about 11-12 ft off the ground, but plenty high enough once I get on my camo netting and get the rest of it brushed in!!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

boo thanks for the lay out of the blind. i may try to build one next season. how far is the blind from the pond ? keep me informed how it works out this season and good luck


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We are going to build a 4 x 8 out back up about 16 ft. I live on the edge of town but do have things close by. Figured the extra safety of shooting down ward is worth the work. Buddy builds them and has 4 set ups on different property's. He builds his to come apart into 4 walls and a roof with bolts. His platform is on 6x6's and bolts together. They haul them in a woods on 4 wheeler and erect them in about an hour. Good thing is they are able to tear it down and move if needed. He uses plexiglass for windows to. Carpet floors to avoid noise and a lot of other pretty good ideas. He also covers windows with wood shutters controlled be a small rope so as to close when not needed. Prevents breakage and can be shut on a side so no light behind you.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Well the blind is about 5 yards from the one corner of the pond, the pond is L shaped, why I dont know. They land owner need some dirt and thats end result. But from where the deer enter the pond, it is about 20 yards. Once it is all finished I will post pictures!!


----------

